
Cyber Squatter Holding Author’s Web Site Hostage, Demanding He Read Manuscript - bhartzer
https://www.wweek.com/arts/books/2020/01/30/a-cyber-squatter-is-holding-portland-author-patrick-dewitts-web-site-hostage-demanding-the-writer-read-his-unpublished-manuscript/
======
bhartzer
This is a pretty clear cut case--the author needs to file a UDRP on the domain
name, and show that the domain name was registered in bad faith.

This is exactly what the UDRP process is for. I'm always surprised when people
say they don't know about domain disputes and UDRP.

